# growing up phasmids



## Colorcham427 (Apr 5, 2010)

If a person can't get bramble leaves year round, or the preferred plant species for the particular species of stick bug... What should one do?

Buy bramble leaves and freeze them? Take out a couple leaves everyday so they're moist when offered?

Clippings only last for so long...

If I wanted to grow back berry indoors, would I need a UVB source light? Or just a florescent light? Good heat is easy to provide, just curious about lighting...? Lots of sunshine is good for black berry plants, but are they referring to light? Or the UVB/UVA rays?


----------



## joesbirds (Apr 6, 2010)

I would say the uva/uvb rays are important. growing plants indoors there are several lights avaiable. such as found here http://www.gardeners.com/SunLite-T-8-Bulbs/IndoorGardening_LightGardens,34-745,default,cp.html or what i use http://www.ottlite.com/c-96-plant-growth.aspx


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 8, 2010)

I might suggest you obtain a species that feeds on evergreen plants like ivy, privet, Photinia glabra, Myrica californica, Viburnum, etc. etc.


----------



## swords (May 9, 2010)

You can do raspberries/blackberries/carnivorous Nepenthes, etc all indoors under Florescents no problem, use the ones marked "DAYLIGHT" get at least 4 tubes (two 4 ft shoplight fixtures that each hold two bulbs). Daylight tubes (6500K) are the proper full spectrum for plants and animals. Plants are not herps so the UV rays are not as important, glass will deflect UV rays and most terrariums have glass over them... Plants do wonderful, growing and blooming inside "sealed" vivariums. They do even better "naked" under the tubes as you would not need to enclose these feeder plants. I gave my dad my raspberry the thing is taking over his livingroom!  It may not ever get berries but there's plenty of vining foliage.

To maximize success use more light than you think you'll need and use quality soil (not miracle grow garbage) and quality water (reverse osmosis or distilled no tap water).

For any plant geeks, I've just got my new T5 High Output 4 ft fluorescent fixtures and tubes last monday. T5 HO gives 5000 lumens per tube compared to a regular fluorescent 2500 lumens, so 2 bulbs equals 4, 4 equals 8, and so on! Great lights and not nearly as warm as I thought they'd be. If you've been pondering them, get em! You can't get these HO fixtures at Lowes you have to go on Evilbay but they are worth the shipping price I'm getting at least 2 more of these fixtures for my other vivarium shelf.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 20, 2010)

Brian, if you are really getting into phasmids I'd suggest picking up this book:

*Ghosts of the Trees: Walkingsticks and Leaf-Insects*

http://www.amazon.com/Ghosts-Trees-Walkingsticks-Leaf-Insects/dp/0971912947

Check with Peter Clausen to see if he has any left. I picked a copy up from him. He co-authored it with O. McMonigle.

It covers what plants each species prefers as well as alternative food sources.

If you ever get a hold of any exotics Let me know!


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 21, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Brian, if you are really getting into phasmids I'd suggest picking up this book:
> 
> *Ghosts of the Trees: Walkingsticks and Leaf-Insects*
> 
> ...


love this book a must have


----------



## carlcattau (Aug 23, 2010)

If you try bringing wild grown bramble inside to grow over the winter just make sure to give it some care. It will carry alot of unwanted pests in with it. Spider mites for me used show up soon after bringing it in for the year.

Go with the T5's as suggested. You can't beat them! Their cost of operation is low and they don't throw off alot of heat below the bulb. If you do use them just make sure you get a hood or canopy that is fan cooled. You'll greatly improve the life of the bulb or bulbs by keeping them cool. Individual reflectors for each bulb are the way to go for these to get the most out of them.

Carl


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a species that eats mulberry leaves, you might try seeing if it will eat mulberry chow (sold at mulberryfarms.com)...just a thought!

-Carey Kurtz-


----------

